# Audi Coupe V8



## TeroV (Aug 3, 2001)

More pics from Finnish Hot Rod & Rock Show 2002 
4.2l 32V V8 Coupe quattro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Binary (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe V8 (TeroV)*

Wow, talk about clean! 
Thats an awsome ride man.


----------



## ToledoTDi (Jul 10, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe V8 (TeroV)*

wow! but that thing can't be from finland... is it from sweden or something?


----------



## TeroV (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe V8 (ToledoTDi)*

ToledoTDI: it IS from Finland.. 








more pics from the show: http://personal.inet.fi/koti/tero.vaananen/golf/kuvat/hrrs02/hrrs02.html


----------



## ToledoTDi (Jul 10, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe V8 (TeroV)*








with our laws!
kumma kun ei ole ffp:n sivustoilla iskenyt silmään mitään juttua tuosta!


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe V8 (TeroV)*

Wow. Looks like a brand new motor! 
As if the S2 wasn't rare enough, someone has created the S2 Plus.


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe V8 (Diamond Dave)*

quote:[HR][/HR]S2 Plus.[HR][/HR]​i like that name, it has a good sound


----------



## Audi_80 (Jun 17, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe V8 (TeroV)*

Howdy! I have been planning such a swap into a 90q20v for some time now. Though I am always looking for folks to talk to about this. Do you know of anyway to contact the owner of this CQ V8? I would love to know some details about the fitment.
Thanks!


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: Audi Coupe V8 (Audi_80)*

i have also been trying to find people who have completed it but no luck yet...if you find someone who has let me know cause i have a motor source and all the parts


----------



## Audi_80 (Jun 17, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe V8 (TeroV)*

Howdy! I actually have talked to Stefan Stötzel who is now working on a V8 Bi-Turbo into his 90q, originally he had done a 3.6 V8 swap. Shokan in NY supposedly has a CQ done up with a 4.2, but they only offer one picture of it during the swap. I have done a small page on the V8 swap:
http://www.uvm.edu/~avangerb/Audi/V8swap.html 
Take a look at Stefan Stötzel's 90q being fitted with a Bi-Turbo V8 here:
http://www.audischrauber.de/Einbau/index.html 
I am planning on fitting an A8 V8 due to it having a higher bhp ouput, more advanced, and 40v's are neat.
Have Fun and contact me at [email protected] if you want to chat more about the V8 swap.


----------



## Tuomas (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Audi Coupe V8 (Audi_80)*

http://ffp-motorsport.com/shows/hrrs2002/index.html 
More pics of that V8, also some pics of original sportquattro..


----------

